#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Fespa v14 ευκαιρία! - ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ

## beteranos

*Πωλείται* * F E S P A 10 V 5.6.10.14 Eurocodes* 

*-* Fespa σκυρόδεμα , Fespa μεταλλικά ,Μεταλλικές συνδέσεις version 1.10.0.78 , pushover analysis , αναπτύγματα οπλισμών δοκών , CAD organizer κτλ

- Πωλείται λόγω μετανάστευσης στο εξωτερικό για επαγγελματικούς λόγους

- Για νέο ή παλιό επαγγελματία σε ιδανική τιμή: *2.700 €*
Μόνο σοβαρές προτάσεις Τηλ. 69******** & e-mail : ergokaidomisi@gmail.com

*- ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ -*

----------

